# mid age crisis



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 Archery Talk


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* hehawboy. Have fun here.


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

As far as bow just go to your local shop and shoot them then decide. If you haven't shot in 25 years your in for a real suprise. Only other suggestion, if you shot a 70 lb. bow 25 years ago you won't have a need for that anymore with the advances in technology today. Save your shoulders! I'm 51, so I'm speaking from experience. Good Luck.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:
:darkbeer:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

